# Thanks Frank



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

I just received your drinking machine. I haven't had the time to assemble it and will do it tonight. The guys are already asking me to take it to our club for a test drive on Thursday night. :darkbeer:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Plesier Bossie, I hope you and you mates from you club have a lot of fun.:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:
Unfortunately I forgot a beer glas and a rubber band to fix the beer


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Karoojager said:


> Unfortunately I forgot a beer glas and a rubber band to fix the beer


Not a problem. I am happy to provide the glass and the beer. I am very happy about the contraption and know that I am probably the only person in Africa with a authentic K.D.S.C.(Karoojagter Drinking Shooting Contraption):darkbeer:


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

> I just received your drinking machine. I haven't had the time to assemble it and will do it tonight. The guys are already asking me to take it to our club for a test drive on Thursday night.


Guys,

For sure you will have fun with that.
... and for sure you will be the only one in South Africa who has this gadget.
Great fun.
Enjoy.









Sorry, but I am a pixies fan.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

nimrod-100 said:


> Guys,
> 
> For sure you will have fun with that.
> ... and for sure you will be the only one in South Africa who has this gadget.
> ...


Thanks, yes we will have a lot of fun.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

This is going to lead to a rush on target scopes.... I can see it already! 

It is certainly one way to equalise the stakes - the better you shoot, the quicker you will be incapacitated!


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

So, I am back from my job and be able to answer.:wink:

@ Frank
Thank you Frank for the pictures ( this was a fine evening as I f .....k up the release shooters :darkbeer::darkbeer: ).

@ James
This is the skill by this game, drinking and shooting !!
I hope we find a K.D.S.C. Cup title winner 2008 at the convention. This title is legendary.

@ Bossie

The K.D.S.C. is a nice idea ( I bring a cup along :wink: )


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Bossie,

Enjoy that new K.D.S.C!

Just remember...Thursday is a school night!:darkbeer:

I still think it's one of the coolest ideas I've seen in a long time.:wink:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

How was the first K.D.S.C. shooting yesterday Bossie ?
Do you assembly the rack ? 
If you have any question, please feel free to ask.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Karoojager said:


> How was the first K.D.S.C. shooting yesterday Bossie ?
> Do you assembly the rack ?
> If you have any question, please feel free to ask.


My head hurts.:wink:

It worked perfectly and the people thoroughly enjoyed the K.D.S.C.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Now I am back from the customs duty to pay the toll for my new Hoggit sight with .010 pins ( especially for chip shooting:wink. Unfortunately they send the short version and I ordered the long size:embara:.

But back to the K.D.S.C. shooting.
It seems you aim good and you and you friends had fun yesterday. In the moment my aiming is not so exactly for this game by 94# at my bow, I hit constantly a circle from 6 cm with four arrows in a row, but I am sure in August I am fit again for some chip shoots.

Oh man, what a pleasure to see that you use my K.D.S.C.:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

Oh yes.
I remember that headache machine when we had our first AT meeting with Frank.:darkbeer:

Gee, now SA is lost. 

DB

PS:
With Philip I have to build a catapult version, throwing a tied up vervet monkey to the neighbours game farm each time the chip gets hit.


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

Bossie hoop die ding gaan ook bosberaad toe


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Karoojager said:


> Now I am back from the customs duty to pay the toll for my new Hoggit sight with .010 pins ( especially for chip shooting:wink. Unfortunately they send the short version and I ordered the long size:embara:.
> 
> But back to the K.D.S.C. shooting.
> It seems you aim good and you and you friends had fun yesterday. In the moment my aiming is not so exactly for this game by 94# at my bow, I hit constantly a circle from 6 cm with four arrows in a row, but I am sure in August I am fit again for some chip shoots.
> ...


Here two pictures of my practice shooting.
3 arrows on a beer plate at 20 yard with my Safari.
The yellow smiley is 6 cm.

View attachment 365536


View attachment 365537


----------



## Algiz (Oct 25, 2005)

nimrod-100 said:


> Guys,
> 
> For sure you will have fun with that.
> ... and for sure you will be the only one in South Africa who has this gadget.
> ...


I remember this chip shooting, what a headache the next morning :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------

